# Accident on my Onix



## jazzman161 (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey guys. Last nite I hit a pothole in the road and endo-ed over my handlebars. I was probably doing no more than 10mph @ the time and the only visible dmg. I could see was scrapes on the brake levers and the handlebar rotated ever so slightly away from me. (Though it was still really tight and would not rotate to go back to where it was)

I didn't see any cracks on the stem or frame. Should I take it into my LBS to be sure or is my baby tougher than I give her credit for  ? If so, my original LBS is located in another part of the state. (4hrs away). Can I take it to any LBS, any Orbea LBS, or back to the original LBS?

edit: 2009 Onix TDF btw


----------



## laker (Aug 31, 2006)

If I were you, I'd consider taking it to a bike shop that has knowledge of carbon fiber frames. Your bike is all white? Correct? If so, it will be more difficult to detect a crack since cracks in carbon fiber normally appear white when it does actually crack. However, it's better to be safe than sorry. Complete failure of a carbon fiber frame can be disasterous. By the way, how do you enjoy the 2009 Onix. I just purchased one myself? I have the TDA but intend on doing upgrades. Any suggestions?


----------



## jazzman161 (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks Laker. I decided I'll just suck it up and bring it to my LBS today. Yes it's all white pretty much.

I love the Onix so far. I get a lot of compliments. I rides well and shifts smooth. The wheel even stayed true after my pothole incident. I don't have any recommendations as of now. I'm considering changing out the saddle, but that's about it.


----------



## jazzman161 (Aug 3, 2008)

I went to the LBS yesterday and even though they aren't an Orbea dealer, I trust their opinion. They ultimately suggested a local Orbea dealer to get it sorted it out but I have a small chip in the clearcoat on my fork and a chip that shows a little of the carbon fiber on the frame. They say it should be fine but just get it clearcoated to minimize any future damage. =/

Question regarding the lifetime warranty. Obviously this was my fault, but in the future, if a failure occurs due to workmanship/QC on Orbea's end, is my warranty still held up or have I lost it now?


----------



## laker (Aug 31, 2006)

From what I understand, Orbea has outstanding customer service. I believe they have some sort of crash replacement program. If you have total failure down the road, you should be covered by that at minimum. However, I assume (and anyone feel free to correct me if mistaken) that if another part of the frame fails, such as the cross bar, seat post, or some other part of the frame that was not damaged in this recent crash, Orbea will most likely honor the original factory lifetime warrenty. Best of luck to you. alsond be certain that you have registered your bike with Orbea, via their website.


----------



## jazzman161 (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks Laker. This is what I figured. I've heard Orbea's CS is great so hopefully if things ever come to a warranty they won't stiff me.

I definitely registered my bike the first day I got it. Thanks!


----------

